# Marquesa versus Chittum



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

I know this has probably been beaten to death but hear me out, lol. I live in South LA and last few years have gotten into fly fishing. My wife has just conceded to let me have a boat. My three kids are 7,5,3. A bay boat is not an option even though it's probably best. I want the skiff first selfishly. So, iv'e been on both these boats but I have to think that I won't be polling to much honestly. Seems like I am talking myself into the Marquesa but would appreciate feedback. Also, I am a vet so I am more than happy to answer any animal questions.....although I don't know how good of one I am soooooo, there is that!

Jim


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh boy


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

I just mention the vet thing because I have nothing much to offer in the way of being an educated fly fisherman, haha I suck


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

Ok lemme be more specific, I want the safest one. I wont do much poling so the weight differences don't really matter to me. I think both are great and would do the job. Price is different for sure, and they both hold value. Ok I'll stop now


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wasn’t being rude, I just know how these vs vs threads go. Maybe this one will go differently. 
I’ve never run a Marquesa but have a few other HBs. I have more time on the Chittum LM1, LM2, 21 and a small amount of time on a Challenger. With that family and them being able to grow into a boat I’d say Chittum 21 if you have the coin and can wait. You can still pole the half carbon easily. I’m sure you will get some colorful comments soon from many others with more time on the Marquesa and Chittum eapecially if they are or have been owners.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Why are you getting a skiff if you aren't poling? What type of fishing are you wanting to do? I fish LA a lot in skiffs and bay boats. I dont know anyone with a skiff who fishes without using the poling platform and poling.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

If money is no object get the Chittum. Otherwise buy the Marquesa. You really cant go wrong either way. I’ve tarpon fished on Capt Mike Sorrel’s Marquesa and love it. Very comfortable. Never fished on a Chittum but saw a friend’s new one up close at a tarpon tournament a few months back. Wow, what a skiff.


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

In concept I agree on the 21. Chittum 21

“The most amazing personal watercraft ever introduced to planet earth. No limitations, unlimited possibilities.” JT Van Zandt

Although the Mangrove with newer Performance Package Hull looks awesome with a 70, 44MPH! With kids I’d get a side console.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I’d say Marquesa I think it’s rated to carry more weight. It’s a bigger boat overall. But if your not gonna pole why get either? I’d go to a true flats boat. It’ll be way more comfortable than any high end skiff. 18 or 21 Master Angler will ride like a Cadillac in comparison. And you could even mothership a canoe or paddle boards if you want to fish stupid skinny.


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

KimmerIII said:


> Why are you getting a skiff if you aren't poling? What type of fishing are you wanting to do? I fish LA a lot in skiffs and bay boats. I dont know anyone with a skiff who fishes without using the poling platform and poling.


I think I just like the idea of it being there for when I need it. There are some ponds in Ashland a trolling motor won't do so it would be for that. But mostly trolling motor for trout I would suggest on those good days where conducive to running a little


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wasn’t being rude, I just know how these vs vs threads go. Maybe this one will go differently.
> I’ve never run a Marquesa but have a few other HBs. I have more time on the Chittum LM1, LM2, 21 and a small amount of time on a Challenger. With that family and them being able to grow into a boat I’d say Chittum 21 if you have the coin and can wait. You can still pole the half carbon easily. I’m sure you will get some colorful comments soon from many others with more time on the Marquesa and Chittum eapecially if they are or have been owners.


Nope, I did not take it as rude at all. I knew what you were insinuating!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

saltonthefly said:


> I just mention the vet thing because I have nothing much to offer in the way of being an educated fly fisherman, haha I suck


Do you believe that octopus are sentient? Only asking because they are very popular table fare in Portugal and as I was chowing down someone told me that in Britain or UK folks consider them sentient beings and we should not eat. It’s a shame because they are darn good eating.

Oh I’d be all over a Chittum 21.


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

Megalops said:


> Do you believe that octopus are sentient? Only asking because they are very popular table fare in Portugal and as I was chowing down someone told me that in Britain or UK folks consider them sentient beings and we should not eat. It’s a shame because they are darn good eating.
> 
> Oh I’d be all over a Chittum 21.


Whoa, whoa, whoa, lets keep it to cats and dogs and the occasional bird


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

saltonthefly said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, lets keep it to cats and dogs and the occasional bird





saltonthefly said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, lets keep it to cats and dogs and the occasional bird


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

You're prioritizing safety but don't want a bay boat. How about a self-bailing flats boat?

Nothing wrong with that $$$$ Chittum 21 recommendation, nor a Marquessa or Chittum 18 either but if you're doing 90% trolling motor fishing and still be able to pole a little, I do say you need to consider opening up your aperture a little bit with 3 small growing kids.

A HB Marquesa loaded for fishing is a 10" draft boat real-world. There are 21' flats boat out there with 11" draft, self-bailing, takes rough water better, has more seating for kids that will want to go soon, and is just more versatile all around... until you pick up that push pole, that you say you will not do too often.

A trolling motor needs 14+" to operate no matter what hull it's on.

Btw, why does every dog seem to get cancer? Is it the food?


----------



## Longjohnsenskiff (Apr 23, 2018)

Never been on a chittum but the reputation speaks for itself, marquesa I’ve been on both new and old model (with and without sponsons) and they’re both really great skiffs. Can’t go wrong seems like you’ve narrowed it to Ferrari or lambo.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> You're prioritizing safety but don't want a bay boat. How about a self-bailing flats boat?
> 
> Nothing wrong with that $$$$ Chittum 21 recommendation, nor a Marquessa or Chittum 18 either but if you're doing 90% trolling motor fishing and still be able to pole a little, I do say you need to consider opening up your aperture a little bit with 3 small growing kids.
> 
> ...



Right!! 99% of dogs that have died over the past 10 years has been Cancer.... either the food or the yearly vaccines we are giving them. Definitely something tho. 


I would say if you are not buying the boat to do a lot of poling get the cheaper more affordable option. In this case the Marquessa. There is actually a beautiful Marquessa in the classifieds section right now that I would jump all over if I was looking for one, its a center console too, which I think is better when you have kids on board.


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

Half Shell said:


> You're prioritizing safety but don't want a bay boat. How about a self-bailing flats boat?
> 
> Nothing wrong with that $$$$ Chittum 21 recommendation, nor a Marquessa or Chittum 18 either but if you're doing 90% trolling motor fishing and still be able to pole a little, I do say you need to consider opening up your aperture a little bit with 3 small growing kids.
> 
> ...


I agree with the bay boat for sure, it's the most logical choice for sure.....I just can't get myself there. And when wanting the option to sight fish, the bay boat won't cut it for what I like to do. And what I hope I can force my kids into, lol.

As far as pets and cancer, there are studies upon studies. Early spay/neuter versus late spay neuter, environmental exposure and the list goes on. If it was the food, we probably wont ever know it. There is a ton of research and money poured into treating it on the animal side, but since it's an animal not as much put into the cause side (and rightly so I might add).

Certain breeds are predisposed through genetics and that more than anything is huge. I have a golden retriever, I am pretty sure at some point she is gonna get cancer, that is just what they do. Just like her allergies, I knew what I signed up for when adopting her.

I have seen raging cancer in a 3 month old golden and an 11 month old pit bull. It has no rhyme or reason and just does what they want. 

So in short, I don't think it's the food, but maybe we are just really good at finding it these days. Plus animal medicine has gotten stupid advanced. I am not complaining but seriously, one company has a blood panel that screens for it, like literally 1200 dollar test just looking for those markers.


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Right!! 99% of dogs that have died over the past 10 years has been Cancer.... either the food or the yearly vaccines we are giving them. Definitely something tho.
> 
> 
> I would say if you are not buying the boat to do a lot of poling get the cheaper more affordable option. In this case the Marquessa. There is actually a beautiful Marquessa in the classifieds section right now that I would jump all over if I was looking for one, its a center console too, which I think is better when you have kids on board.


The vaccine thing is interesting as well. That correlation is FOR SURE there in cats.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

If it were me and I was in your shows I’d be looking at a Egret 189, (older used egret 189, that’s just me) still floats somewhat shallow and can be poled on a good with the wind and tide. But give you way more space and room for people. I own and run a Marquesa and if I didn’t pole I would not have a poling skiff. The marquesa is a poling skiff but I wouldn’t call it a comfortable skiff to pole all day.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

have you considered the Hewes Redfisher 18 or 21? they are excellent fishing and family boats without the wait and the outta sight prices


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

fishn&flyn said:


> have you considered the Hewes Redfisher 18 or 21? they are excellent fishing and family boats without the wait and the outta sight prices


I was just about to say the same. The new Hewes 21 is as big as a small bay boat with the deck layout and walk-able gunwales of a flats boat. Bring the wife, kids, aunts, uncles... it's like an aircraft carrier with a poling platform! It's got a 14" draft, pad on the keel, and tops out around 65 mph.









2022 Redfisher 21 - Hewes Boats


A Backcountry and Nearshore Icon Reborn. Starts from MSRP $73,175 w/ VF250 SHO Back by popular demand, the completely new Redfisher 21 takes hardcore, nearshore and backcountry fishing to a whole other level. Built using VARIS (Vacuum Assisted Resin Infusion System) and designed for a maximum...




www.hewes.com


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

You should remember that every boat hull is a compromise and NO BOAT does everything. 

The Marquesa has a lot more freeboard that any of the Chittum models and is much heavier. However, the weight and additional horsepower mean speed and a comfortable ride. The free board is nice when you are staked out on the beachfront somewhere but it is not so good when you have to push the boat into a 20 MPH wind. You can get away with a much deeper drafting skiff in LA than I can in south Texas, although you guys generally make long runs to access fishing. I would probably buy a Marquesa if I were looking for a purely LA boat - particularly if poling is not something you will be doing all day, every day. With the kids and a trolling motor, you can get away with doing most of the "bay boat stuff" in that Marquesa as well, and the hull won't knock out your filings if you cross big water on a breezy day.

If I were buying a skiff for the Laguna Madre or really anywhere on the middle and lower Texas coast, I would not even consider a Marquesa. Too much draft and I principally shut down and grab my push pole - I need light and I can largely avoid rough water when running from the ramp to the flat. Weight and "pole-ability" are far more important to me than speed and chop-gobbling ability. I would certainly _think_ about the Chittum. However, mama would likely not allow me to come back home if I spend 130K on a 21 or low 100s on a Laguna Madre! I'll stick with my 2009 Waterman.


----------



## mooker82 (Jun 25, 2015)

A Marquesa is only rated for 4 people so someone in your family would need to be left behind. Not sure about the Chittum. A 21 Hewes Redfisher is an option for 6 people but it’s basically a bay boat.


----------



## Scottg4001 (Sep 15, 2015)

What about a 20 Willy Roberts?


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

The Chittum 18 (2 degree) hull is prone to shear in a following sea. It’s manageable if you are alert to what factors contribute, but this factor and the low freeboard should exclude a Chittum 18 (2 degree) as a family boat. In my opinion, it’s just not the right tool for that job. I cannot speak to the 12 degree or the 21’.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

24’ Carolina Skiff...DONE


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

X2 on egret, redfisher or master angler. All can be poled if needed and provide better comfort for the family.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Buy an east cape vantage new and save 30k


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I would look at the Chittum 18 mangrove with standard hull build (10% carbon) with f70 if I was in that situation. The 21’ would be great but $$$$$


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

You have three kids and a wife, neither boat you mention will fit the mission of family first, and sight casting second. I venture you are 10 years from poling a skiff with only one partner! When your wife figures out the limitations of either skiff, you will be joining the kennels in your clinic and life will not be good, because kennels are tighter and less comfortable than your bed. Look I would go with a 21’ HPX or a 21‘ Redfisher, both would give you the fishing you want and the family time you need. The best would be a 2200 Pathfinder bayboat, that was my family rig with my kiddo growing up, I jumped on buddies skiffs when I needed that. The PF2200 is very capable and versatile you can do a lot with that, when kiddos grow up, get your sexy poling skiff. I did and never regretted it. .02c, thanks for being a vet, I hunt shorthairs, I have paid my vets kids college with their services!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

12degree


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I had 2200 Blue Wave pure bay for 8 years and it was a great boat but sucks at fishing Texas coast for what I do. Actually sold it to a guy in South LA.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I would go with Hells Bay. Look into the Marathon.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

A friend of mine was given a $90K estimate on a new Hewes Redfisher on a factory tour this past year. That's more than an Egret Moccasin 210. Crazy.

Yesterday, I ran 22 miles from Key Largo in a 12+ mph wind and quartering seas with 6 people on my Moccasin to go snorkleing and swimming at Alligator Lighthouse 4 miles offshore of Islamorada. It was not a smooth day and no way we could have done it in a poling skiff.

Next weekend, I may be fishing Flamingo flats or 10K islands in it for redfish and snook... but I doubt I'll do much poling.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

This is tough. If you think your family will actually venture out on the water with you go Chittum 21. If it’s going to be you most of the time get the marquesa.

I also echo Half Shell. I have a Moccasin 210 on order that will be completed April 2023. After owning several boats I strictly follow the 80/20 rule, “buy the boat that fits 80% of what you do, not the 20%”.


----------



## Rdfish1 (May 7, 2021)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> If it were me and I was in your shows I’d be looking at a Egret 189, (older used egret 189, that’s just me) still floats somewhat shallow and can be poled on a good with the wind and tide. But give you way more space and room for people. I own and run a Marquesa and if I didn’t pole I would not have a poling skiff. The marquesa is a poling skiff but I wouldn’t call it a comfortable skiff to pole all day.


Good points here. The egret is a pretty amazing boat. I’ve owned a lot of boats but not an egret, really know more about them reputationaly than anything but they are impressive. I’ve owned a maverick master anger, maverick mirage, marquesa, east cape caimen, 2gheenoes, and currently a east cape vantage along with several other misc boats. Frankly, I think the prices of these boats are out of control. I could nearly guess the cost of a chittum 21, but at some point, a point we’ve already passed in my book, it just isn’t worth it. 

You can buy what you think you want but in the end, you have three kids and will need a family boat. The dream fishing boat will probably be at a different stage in your life.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Ok, since a few more options have been thrown out there...my vote goes to the Young Gulfshore20..runs/ floats shallow (tunnel hull), eats a chop (one of the best rides in class), plenty of room for family, and I poled the heck out of that boat...he'll my wife even liked to pole thar boat. By far the best "do it all good" boat I've ever owned.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

deleted


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Only you can answer that question for yourself and how you are going to use it. If you have been on both boats I theorize you know which one you want. 

Other option for a compromise boat would be maverick hpx v 18. While it is still an 18’ boat it’s 7” longer and a good bit wider to than a marquesa. Still pole able and will hang with the marquesa in sloppy conditions but a good bit more room for kids. They are easier to come by being a production boat, but quality isn’t as good as hb and chittum.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

There is a XPLOR x18 for sale on here. That would get the job done and some. I'd try to check it out.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Never polling and a family boat, I too would take a hard look at Egret.


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

I haven't ridden on the Marquesa or Chittum, but it sounds like you are in bay boat territory with the family. None of the skiffs are comfortable when you start putting more than three people in them, especially with kids that will be growing. All boats are compromises, but a skiff is a miserable place to be with a bunch of people and no shade. I'd look hard at a 22 or 24' bay boat with a T top or removable bimini and then buy a little poling skiff to fish the really skinny stuff. Some of the bay boat drafts will surprise you - we shoved my buddy's 22 Pathfinder into some shallow stuff in the Indian River.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

I fish SE Louisiana and the East Cape Vantage works for me. I switched from bay boats and tower boats to this flats boat. I love this boat for my area. I looked hard at a Marquesa and Maverick but found the Vantage with only 9 hours & warranty on the motor, within my budget. Reach out if you have question. I have friend that has a Chittum and all I can say is wow! 
Mac


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

There are no boats without living quarters that are “comfortable” (especially city kids) for small children.

I take a canopy to a beach area and set up “camp” and play around from there so kids can be dropped in and out of the boat.

I bought a bay boat I had for 8 years “for the kids”, take a guess the percentage they wanted to go fish (girls) and how often we used that boat.

My point is, be careful what you base your decision on. I fished 4, mom, wife, niece and myself on coast recently in a Chittum with no problem. Not ideal but not a big deal either.

All that said, much of this will be based on your experience as well. Life is full of nuance ain’t it?


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

Not to derail but doesn’t a Hewes Redfisher 18 compare well to a Marquesa in regards to ride, draft, pole ability, freeboard. I’m sure the HB fit and finish is probably superior but when actually compare just the features of the boat looks like they are very similar.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

fishn&flyn said:


> Not to derail but doesn’t a Hewes Redfisher 18 compare well to a Marquesa in regards to ride, draft, pole ability, freeboard. I’m sure the HB fit and finish is probably superior but when actually compare just the features of the boat looks like they are very similar.


They're not even close in comparison. RF 18 is heavier, wider, drafts more, and is not as easy to pole. The HB is much more stealthy as well. Nothing wrong with a RF 18 - it's just in a different category than the Marquesa.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Not poling? Don't get a poling skiff. Endless bay boat options.


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

Yeah I appreciate all the feedback very much. One poster said it is just not that phase of life and I do agree unfortunately! Yeah my wife is what this all hinges on and even I like to get out off the sun with a T top. So there it is, I guess Imma get a bay boat I am not happy about it but the truth is often the right answer. I will continue to be here though for questions and updates.

Speaking of the poster who hunts and puts his vets kids through college. I am as sarcastic as they come and so take this with a grain of salt, but I used to say that yorkies would put my kids through college, now though, it's doodles


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 24’ Carolina Skiff...DONE


Don't knock the CS Smack. We're on our third one my Dad just got the 23 LS. Super comfortable and the perfect boat for our family, when we are all together. I'll have my Evo in the garage soon for when we want to leave the masses home....


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm going to caveat my prior posts;

The family never wants to go boating / fishing as much as you think they will want to go when buying the boat. Wouldn't it be great to have a wife and kids that are pressuring you to go more often rather than you trying to get them to go? Sadly, I don't think I've ever seen that be the case. That tidbit makes my recommendation lean towards a poling skiff.

If you have no interest getting out the boat to dive or if you're a fly & spin guy that loses interest chasing anything but inshore species and prefers sight fishing, than perhaps that 18' poling skiff is a good choice.

However, if you're like me where every form of fishing from fly to live bait nearshore to slow pitch jigging reefs to trolling offshore appeals to you then you need a versatile boat and a poling skiff is not it.

I don't like bay boats either. I don't like how there is no overhang of the cap. I can't stand those raised deck edges that are not only wasted deck space but they are trip hazard. They don't have walkable gunnels so you have to step down and back up all the time. They have needlessly large consoles, a T-top that all too often doesn't provide any shade except between 11:00 AM and 1:00 PM because it's too small and too high. Then there are those god awful bow rails and handrails some have. There are exceptions but the the vast majority of production bay boats fit this description. You might as well get a small CC like an Albury Brothers and just stay in the more usable cockpit.

With a 19-21' flats boat however, you get the same walkable gunnels and the same flat decks all the way to the rub rail as in a poling skiff but it's not as tippy, still 12" draft, no T-top (but you can add a bimini that actually has more shade). The only thing missing from a poling skiff is the ease of poling... which you're not going to do.

Conclusion: You will spook less fish poling a silent 17-18' skiff and if flats fishing is your only game then you're already looking in right place. If you're like me and need versatility for different types of fishing or taking the family then you're better off with a slightly larger flats boat.


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

Trout are fun with the kids, we tried snapper three weeks ago, note to self: 35 miles to far to run out with them in shady weather, vomit everywhere but that's on me. Charter trip. There are two guides out of Hopededale that have bay boats that fly guide. They run those boats exclusively and chase schools of reds and jacks in the summer, and can bump to the chandeliers no problem. They have no poles and will run the edges with the trolling motor and it works for them. But, for the flats it's not feasible. Saw a huge red last fall just belly crawling on the flat but we just couldn't get to him. I love some jacks on the fly by the rigs when I can go for sure.

Maybe I will buy a skiff, take everyone out on a windy day, then have to go in and then say,"man, babe, we need bigger boat for this" Genius


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

I have spent a ton of time on both. I own an older marquesa but closed transom (like the new ones) with a 115 pro xs. Prob one of the lighter and faster marquesas around. I also fish alot of days with a guide with a 100% carbon 12 degree. 

Not reading everything above bc I see posts about bluewaves / 21 redfishers ect.. little different avenue there than subject. That being said if you arnt going to pole buy a marquesa. if you are going to pole 10% - 40 % of the time buy a marquesa. Any more than that and id start to think about the chittum a little harder. They are both great boats but are very different. The marquesa wins in the rough stuff and stability. The chittum is effortless comparably on the pole. Lower pressure wave, stealthy, light ect.. just a pleasure to actually fish. Id have one if I lived in the keys or south FL or LA. But I dont have kids nor do I do anything but fly fish so what I think may not apply to you. 

The marquesa offers more comfort. it rides softer, carries better in a sea (especially down sea) has better storage options. You need to think about your area you fish and what you will do with the boat, like I said above Id have a chittum if I lived and fished somewhere else more regularly than I do. But for me the HB is a better boat for my fishing area, opens up more options for me. It pushes decent, but I wouldn't want to hump on it 5 days a week in the LA marsh.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

One thing I found with my bay boat is it could not do skinny flats or offshore in all honesty. None will very well. Pretty worthless in my opinion. If / when I buy another bigger boat, it will be 26-30’ with twin 150-200s and only give up 3-4 inches of draft and be able to actually fish offshore and do sandbar as well as T-Top shade etc. Can still fish the bays.

Can’t hit skinny flats anyway, maybe just charter some kayaks or sups to the edge of flats / marsh. This is what I found fishing Texas in a bay boat. Never gain. This is just my opinion and experience.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Don’t let anyone in here dissuade you from a flats boat/skiff. Flats boats are generally lighter, easier to tow, easier to launch/recover, easier to drive, and have more deck space. My wife hated driving our Tidewater 1910 but didn’t mind the VHP.

If you want to stick with the flats boat styling go bigger for your fishing/family. Think Beavertail Lightning, Chittum 21, Egret 2011, etc.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

CKEAT said:


> One thing I found with my bay boat is it could not do skinny flats or offshore in all honesty. None will very well. Pretty worthless in my opinion. If / when I buy another bigger boat, it will be 26-30’ with twin 150-200s and only give up 3-4 inches of draft and be able to actually fish offshore and do sandbar as well as T-Top shade etc. Can still fish the bays.
> 
> Can’t hit skinny flats anyway, maybe just charter some kayaks or sups to the edge of flats / marsh. This is what I found fishing Texas in a bay boat. Never gain. This is just my opinion and experience.


Offshore GOM is different than the Keys and FL east coast. 5 miles offshore of Miami or Islamorada and you're in 800ft of water. I've caught more dolphin in my Egret than I have redfish.

A 28'-33' CC would be nice though.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> Offshore GOM is different than the Keys and FL east coast. 5 miles offshore of Miami or Islamorada and you're in 800ft of water. I've caught more dolphin in my Egret than I have redfish.
> 
> A 28'-33' CC would be nice though.


My buddy moved to Miami for a job with a 25’ sea pro bay boat and it is worthless for offshore. Busy as hell, rough and gunnels beat the hell out of your knees, just weren’t high enough for those busy rough seas. He thought same thing.

He sold it promptly. Again, these are just my opinions but they aren’t without experience.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

CKEAT said:


> My buddy moved to Miami for a job with a 25’ sea pro bay boat and it is worthless for offshore. Busy as hell, rough and gunnels beat the hell out of your knees, just weren’t high enough for those busy rough seas. He thought same thing.
> 
> He sold it promptly. Again, these are just my opinions but they aren’t without experience.


I don't know anything about Sea Pro and obvisouly with any boat, paticualry a flats boat, you have to pick your days. I don't venture offshore when winds are >10mph. What you said about not doing flats or offshore paticulary well is most often true.

"Worthless" is a pretty strong word though. I mean, if I can catch sailfish and jig for tuna out of my Egret Moccasin you would think a guy could fish a 25' bay boat off Miami. Most bay boats do have too much casting deck and not enough cockpit making them not very good offshore. You definetly need to be in the boat vs on the boat unless it's one of those gorgous days casting 1/4-ounce bucktails at slammer dolphin on a weedline.

Like you said, just an opinion but I'm an old disabled veteran that thinks your buddy may need to put his big boy pants on... or maybe he's just going out in too rough seas. I canceled a charter in a 56' Paul Mann out of Oregon Inlet in May due to the weather.

It would be nice to have a 60' Jarret Bay and a Chittum but most of us don't have that coin which is the whole reason compromise boats exist.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Sounds like you need a flats boat and not a skiff. Bigger/heavier boats are fine for occasional poling. Just wouldn’t want to to do it all day on the regular.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

I echo the sentiment of a lot of folks on here despite being a Chittum guy myself. I paid a lot of extra (some would argue even unnecessary) money for the lightest poling skiff out there that can still run through a chop and anchor off the beach on 95% of days without shitting yourself. I had my reasons for doing so: 1) my obsession 2) so my wife didn’t have an excuse why she “can’t pole” the boat, among other things. As much as I’d love to see you give the great guys at Chittum your business, it just doesn’t seem worthwhile for you. I feel like you’d better spend your money buying a slightly bigger boat or putting it elsewhere into tackle, etc. While I think a Chittum 21 with a big motor may be more up you’re alley than the 18, you can find a 2020 used Yellowfin 26 for about the same price. Shit, you could buy a decent CC as well as a small Microskiff for the cost of a new Chittum 21 depending how you rig it. 

Also a lot of other great advice out there that doesn’t exactly align with mine, so take mine for a grain of salt!

Happy Hunting - it’s exciting, remember to enjoy it!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Well I was in the same situation almost three years ago and bought an 18 Chittum 12 degree. I only have two kids, 9 and 12 but have fished 4 with no problem. But family fishing was not my top priority. Look at what they guides are running in the tourneys and Hal doesn't give deals.

I looked very carefully so both. I even went to both factories to measure boats on the trailer. I can say 100% I'd do the exact same thing.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> I don't know anything about Sea Pro and obvisouly with any boat, paticualry a flats boat, you have to pick your days. I don't venture offshore when winds are >10mph. What you said about not doing flats or offshore paticulary well is most often true.
> 
> "Worthless" is a pretty strong word though. I mean, if I can catch sailfish and jig for tuna out of my Egret Moccasin you would think a guy could fish a 25' bay boat off Miami. Most bay boats do have too much casting deck and not enough cockpit making them not very good offshore. You definetly need to be in the boat vs on the boat unless it's one of those gorgous days casting 1/4-ounce bucktails at slammer dolphin on a weedline.
> 
> ...


I said “[email protected] along with it being my opinion because it was for me and what I do. I sling long rods more than anything and my wife loves offshore fishing. Yes my buddy took it out and it’s very doable but why when the offshore boat would have done all of it better.

I really enjoyed my bay boat for the 20%. Learned my lesson. By all means. To each their own. That was my experience and what I do.

The OP kicked this off with fly fishing as a highlight. If he hadn’t I wouldn’t have suggested my route. Take it for what it’s worth I guess, may be very little


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

The Vantage is a hell of a south LA boat if you aren’t poling much. The Chittum 18 is a damn impressive machine, but not in the same league as a marquesa or vantage when it comes to big water due to the lower freeboard, lighter weight (not always a good thing), and the previously mentioned characteristics in a following sea. No one boat does it all, and Chittum is no exception to that rule. 

I can’t speak to the 21’ but on paper it seems pretty incredible. If you were poling more than running the TM then the Chittum 18’ is the move hands down. I have spent a good amount of time running one and the only place I would give the advantage to the Marquesa is ride quality in big seas.


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> The Vantage is a hell of a south LA boat if you aren’t poling much. The Chittum 18 is a damn impressive machine, but not in the same league as a marquesa or vantage when it comes to big water due to the lower freeboard, lighter weight (not always a good thing), and the previously mentioned characteristics in a following sea. No one boat does it all, and Chittum is no exception to that rule.
> 
> I can’t speak to the 21’ but on paper it seems pretty incredible. If you were poling more than running the TM then the Chittum 18’ is the move hands down. I have spent a good amount of time running one and the only place I would give the advantage to the Marquesa is ride quality in big seas.


Man, if there is anything I have learned over the past three years of being on boats is that you are completely right......the guide I go with mainly here of Cocodrie (local guy from down the Bayou who is incredible, just a great dude and if y'all want his info lemme know), had an express 21 he poled around when I was first with him. Comfy, fast and handled the bigger water ok. But the hull slap was awfull and could not get too skinny. Now he has like the second Caimen ever built with tiller. For sure that thing can float skinny, and I have enjoyed fishing off of it for sure. He constantly tells me that. I think the Marquesa probably makes the most sense because it can handle that rougher water better and in the end, in the Summer sometimes things get squirrely fast here.

And I have also wondered does a lighter boat mean "less safety", like if shit goes back is that light boat more likely to (insert disaster here)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

saltonthefly said:


> And I have also wondered does a lighter boat mean "less safety", like if shit goes back is that light boat more likely to (insert disaster here)


Huh


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Huh


I don't know how to articulate it. Something I had in my head.......


----------



## DocHoliday (Sep 9, 2015)

saltonthefly said:


> I know this has probably been beaten to death but hear me out, lol. I live in South LA and last few years have gotten into fly fishing. My wife has just conceded to let me have a boat. My three kids are 7,5,3. A bay boat is not an option even though it's probably best. I want the skiff first selfishly. So, iv'e been on both these boats but I have to think that I won't be polling to much honestly. Seems like I am talking myself into the Marquesa but would appreciate feedback. Also, I am a vet so I am more than happy to answer any animal questions.....although I don't know how good of one I am soooooo, there is that!
> 
> Jim


Kids want to catch fish.If you limit yourself to just one type of boat the kids will miss out and won't want to go anymore.For the money,you can get a New Water Ibis 21' or a Shallow Sport 21.They both get up and float very shallow.If you run out of water,get out of the boat and fly fish while wading.Mom and the kids can bottom fish with bites in a gut while you fly fish.We fish 10" or less all the time whether it is hard sand or mud bottom.The Maverick or Hells Bay guide are great as well.Five people in a boat plus her sister and her two kids and know it all husband would be a circus in an ocean cruiser.
When I want to go poling and fly fishing I go with a friend in his boat.
JMHO


----------



## jddonnelly264 (Feb 14, 2020)

Did not have time to read all the post. I going to poke the elephant in the corner and tell you one bolt will not do what you need if you don’t have a capable partner who can pole.

I been fishing with a fly rod out of New Orleans for 50 years+. Our soft bottom and shallow ponds present a host of problems for a solo fisherman , or a team of fisherman.

We don’t often see fish at distance like the do in clear water, our soft bottom makes it harder to mange a boat especially in the wind. If your to heavy you sink your pole deep into the mud. Withdrawing it killsforward thrust, I built and took to market a 17’48” skiff moded v and full length pad. It poled beautifully with easy until the wind blew. If it was blowing 15 you were scooting across the pond at 15. The 18” sides acted like a sail. I had to put a casting platform up front to counter the wind signature of a man on a poling plat form. I tried sea anchors dragging chain neither worked well.

I cut the sides down to just 3” of freeboard raised the floor to be above the waterline. It was the best poling skiff I had used. You did not expend effort battling the wind. The only fly in the ointment was it required a team of two. With our soft boom and tea colored water I was never able to move from the tower to the bow stealthily enough to work fish closer than 50 feet. Too many missed opportunities.

I tried a small kayak found I was sitting to low. I bought a paddle board found it to be to fragile , too may big 1o’ plus gators to ever feel comfortable. (I use to trap gators and handle many 7’ live. I did it one with a 9’footer killed it with a Bowie knife instead of shooting it after it spent all night with a hook in it belly! Never again.

I tried a solo skiff and found it to small and slow. I designed and am building a 16’37” craft for a solo fisherman. Go to Flyfishing New Orleans to the Fla keys on Facebook to get some idea’s. I not looking to go into the boat building business.

my suggestion to you a a hews red fisherman, or hells bay. And get one of the bigger kayaks the you sit up high in and can stand up in. https

That would allow you to sight fish solo from the yak , the flats style boat would make it easier to load and off load. It would be a good craft. Once you develop a partner. And server well with family . Messenge me your info if you want to Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

You are looking for two boats.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

fishn&flyn said:


> have you considered the Hewes Redfisher 18 or 21? they are excellent fishing and family boats without the wait and the outta sight prices


Just as a point of reference, I fished a Redfisher 18 for 15 years with my two kids. We went all over Islamorada from Flamingo to Alligator reef to 200' of water (on the really nice days). It was a great boat through all of those years - almost never poled it and didn't have a TM either but we caught plenty of fish and had a lot of fun. Having said that, there are probably even better options for you than a Redfisher nowadays and you should definitely be thinking outside of the two you are looking at IMO.


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

Check out the new East Cape Evo V, good option for you. I have a Side console and have lots of space to bring people/dogs and can still cruise in the 40s with 4 people. Draft when fishing 2 people and light load is around 8-9”. I have the 115 Merc Pro XS CT for reference with a 6” jackplate. Feel free to reach out with questions or if you want to see pictures


----------



## jddonnelly264 (Feb 14, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Huh


Yes and no! A boat can be built extremely light using the latest in Composits and cores and be structural strong enough to serve it intended task.

Light boats save fuel , float higher , run faster, take less effort to move with a pole . They also will ride harsher . This is always true when comparing two hulls built from the same mold and weight being the only difference.

Never purchase a hull based on just weight.

Will the design fit your needs , safe for open water bays , or safe enough to handle wakes in a inclosed water way. Where stealth , size , weight , draft are critical to function. Lighter is not bettter if it becomes noisy or becomes too difficult to handle in the wind.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

saltonthefly said:


> ............ There are some ponds in Ashland a trolling motor won't do so it would be for that. But mostly trolling motor for trout I would suggest on those good days where conducive to running a little


Some of those do get mighty skinny, just ignore the Apache posted signs like everybody else.


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

ebr said:


> Just as a point of reference, I fished a Redfisher 18 for 15 years with my two kids. We went all over Islamorada from Flamingo to Alligator reef to 200' of water (on the really nice days). It was a great boat through all of those years - almost never poled it and didn't have a TM either but we caught plenty of fish and had a lot of fun. Having said that, there are probably even better options for you than a Redfisher nowadays and you should definitely be thinking outside of the two you are looking at IMO.
> 
> View attachment 210005
> 
> ...


These pictures warm my heart, just what I imagine


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

jddonnelly264 said:


> Yes and no! A boat can be built extremely light using the latest in Composits and cores and be structural strong enough to serve it intended task.
> 
> Light boats save fuel , float higher , run faster, take less effort to move with a pole . They also will ride harsher . This is always true when comparing two hulls built from the same mold and weight being the only difference.
> 
> ...


I spoke to a guy today that is fishing right now with a guide in keys (Brian Helms) who has a 12 degree Chittum and had a Marquesa he guided out of before.

Call and ask him what he thinks or Dustin Huff, Justin Rae, Andy Mills etc. The lighter is better ride and safer is simply not facts. It’s an old mindset, one I had before I checked it for myself. I get it. 

The US navy amongst others have done a ton of research on it for a reason. The biggest issue is it is too expensive.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

saltonthefly said:


> These pictures warm my heart, just what I imagine


Mine too . They are 24 and 20 now... (and still love to go fishing with Dad)

Get the right boat that will get your kids out there - whatever that is - because that's what its really about and that will last a lifetime (yours and theirs).


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

CKEAT said:


> I spoke to a guy today that is fishing right now with a guide in keys (Brian Helms) who has a 12 degree Chittum and had a Marquesa he guided out of before.
> 
> Call and ask him what he thinks or Dustin Huff, Justin Rae, Andy Mills etc. The lighter is better ride and safer is simply not facts. It’s an old mindset, one I had before I checked it for myself. I get it.
> 
> The US navy amongst others have done a ton of research on it for a reason. The biggest issue is it is too expensive.


The lighter chittum is not a "better ride" its different. Not better. Come around the corner and point it into a falling tide and wind chop and 30 miles to run. Ill sit back in my "heavier boat" vs the 100% carbon boat any day. Thats a 100% carbon chittum 12 degree vs a 12 degree s/eglass boat with partial carbon %. 

On the pole give me the 100% carbon boat, on the anchor give me the 100% boat. Running down the river from venice with some wind, ill take a marquesa.


----------



## jddonnelly264 (Feb 14, 2020)

CKEAT said:


> I spoke to a guy today that is fishing right now with a guide in keys (Brian Helms) who has a 12 degree Chittum and had a Marquesa he guided out of before.
> 
> Call and ask him what he thinks or Dustin Huff, Justin Rae, Andy Mills etc. The lighter is better ride and safer is simply not facts. It’s an old mindset, one I had before I checked it for myself. I get it.
> 
> The US navy amongst others have done a ton of research on it for a reason. The biggest issue is it is too expensive.


It very well could be now days but I have to see if it past the seat of my paints test. If your on top and cutting across the top. The length to width ratio , entry and bow flair , and dead rose are all important . Weight maters in my option when you hit that unequal wave pattern were you hit hard 3/4 up on a sleeper you did not see coming.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

These vs vs threads always end this way. Get your ass in each boat and ride, run and fish it then make a decision. No one cares what is better or why, just buy what you want after running them. The rest is all speculation, talk and opinion.


----------



## minchyota (Nov 27, 2018)

fishn&flyn said:


> have you considered the Hewes Redfisher 18 or 21? they are excellent fishing and family boats without the wait and the outta sight prices


Was thinking the same thing


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

DocHoliday said:


> Kids want to catch fish.If you limit yourself to just one type of boat the kids will miss out and won't want to go anymore.


That needs repeating. Sight fishing, fly, or even blind casting jerk baits is not exactly the most kid-friendly (or adult beginner) type of fishing. It's too technical for my wife who still can't work twitch baits and definitely not top waters and doesn't really care to learn, but an hour of no fish and it's time for the sandbar.


----------



## DIC (9 mo ago)

saltonthefly said:


> I know this has probably been beaten to death but hear me out, lol. I live in South LA and last few years have gotten into fly fishing. My wife has just conceded to let me have a boat. My three kids are 7,5,3. A bay boat is not an option even though it's probably best. I want the skiff first selfishly. So, iv'e been on both these boats but I have to think that I won't be polling to much honestly. Seems like I am talking myself into the Marquesa but would appreciate feedback. Also, I am a vet so I am more than happy to answer any animal questions.....although I don't know how good of one I am soooooo, there is that!
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim, my dog has heart worm and is going thru the shots. Has had one and the 2nd and 3rd are due in a few weeks…how important is it to be still all the time..she does jump on the chairs sometimes. Should we confine her to a cage for a few months?


----------



## adamhewes17 (Dec 3, 2020)

The guides I've fished with on chittums have .mentioned they like the marquees ride better but the chittum for poling.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

You said you don't pole much if at all, I don't see a reason for a chittum then. I have a chittum and it is the perfect boat for me and what I do. From your description it would seem a bay boat or a bay boat and a small skiff would be best. I have taken my wife and 2 little girls out in my chittum, but only on bluebird calm days, and not really fishing. The chittum 18 in any of its incarnations is a technical poling skiff. I can't really speak yo the 21. I wouldn't buy a marquesa either if I was planning to get family out and wasn't poling.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

East Cape Vantage VHP

I am biased, as I am the rep. However, I am the rep because I was facing the same decision, and that’s the decision I made. 

We can meet any standard you set, at a savings worth considering. 

Let me know if you want a price.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

FWIW you may want to look at the Floyd Skiff 10wt


----------



## DrArt (Jan 25, 2018)

saltonthefly said:


> I know this has probably been beaten to death but hear me out, lol. I live in South LA and last few years have gotten into fly fishing. My wife has just conceded to let me have a boat. My three kids are 7,5,3. A bay boat is not an option even though it's probably best. I want the skiff first selfishly. So, iv'e been on both these boats but I have to think that I won't be polling to much honestly. Seems like I am talking myself into the Marquesa but would appreciate feedback. Also, I am a vet so I am more than happy to answer any animal questions.....although I don't know how good of one I am soooooo, there is that!
> 
> Jim



If this is your first boat,,, don't buy either. Just find a nice used boat that you think will meet your needs. Run it for a year, and you'll find out exactly what you like and most importantly what you actually need for your area and how you fish. Then, you post back and teach us what you learned. Cheers.


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

DIC said:


> Hi Jim, my dog has heart worm and is going thru the shots. Has had one and the 2nd and 3rd are due in a few weeks…how important is it to be still all the time..she does jump on the chairs sometimes. Should we confine her to a cage for a few months?


Morning! You are doing the best by doing the injections, I will say that in ten years I have only seen three dogs die during treatment. Those infections were bad, and the owners did not attempt to rest the dogs. I always tell my clients, do the best job you can, meaning don't throw the ball, do a 5 k, etc. You can't help it if he jumps on the couch or sees a squirrel, thats just life. But even though your vet is probably phenomenal, it's a CYA to tell you to cage and not get HR up and all that stuff. I would just say again, do your best and he will be fine


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

saltonthefly said:


> Morning! You are doing the best by doing the injections, I will say that in ten years I have only seen three dogs die during treatment. Those infections were bad, and the owners did not attempt to rest the dogs. I always tell my clients, do the best job you can, meaning don't throw the ball, do a 5 k, etc. You can't help it if he jumps on the couch or sees a squirrel, thats just life. But even though your vet is probably phenomenal, it's a CYA to tell you to cage and not get HR up and all that stuff. I would just say again, do your best and he will be fine


she


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

I was in the same 'boat' as you except with one less kiddo. I've got a Waterman 18 already and wanted something a little safer to run to the sandbar with and fish out of from time to time. I bought a 2014 Marquesa with 115. Still have not sold the Waterman. 

The way I see it is I'll run the Marquesa a while and see how it works for the family. Just get the Marquesa and see what you think. It's only money!


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

HelthInsXpert said:


> I was in the same 'boat' as you except with one less kiddo. I've got a Waterman 18 already and wanted something a little safer to run to the sandbar with and fish out of from time to time. I bought a 2014 Marquesa with 115. Still have not sold the Waterman.
> 
> The way I see it is I'll run the Marquesa a while and see how it works for the family. Just get the Marquesa and see what you think. It's only money!


That's what I like to hear, lol


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

If you think this thread has been all over the board so far, here, hold my beer. I have a Skeeter SX240 and a HB Guide. Selling both and have a all carbon Chittum 21 in rigging due for delivery in a few months. My target fishing areas are inshore out to barrier islands about 10 miles south. I fish alone a lot and don't pole much. I wanted something that was the best all around boat I could get. I wanted a 21 footer that I could go skinny on, handle easily on the trailer and push off a bar if needed. I love the Marquesa but wanted the extra length. Hal's boats have some unique features and stack great features from others onto one rig. The cost wasn't as important as getting what I wanted. I figure with my rig being lighter by 500 lbs than anything comparable I'm going to go with a 115, save on gas, be easier to pull on the trailer and still get 50 mph out of it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GitFishin said:


> If you think this thread has been all over the board so far, here, hold my beer. I have a Skeeter SX240 and a HB Guide. Selling both and have a all carbon Chittum 21 in rigging due for delivery in a few months. My target fishing areas are inshore out to barrier islands about 10 miles south. I fish alone a lot and don't pole much. I wanted something that was the best all around boat I could get. I wanted a 21 footer that I could go skinny on, handle easily on the trailer and push off a bar if needed. I love the Marquesa but wanted the extra length. Hal's boats have some unique features and stack great features from others onto one rig. The cost wasn't as important as getting what I wanted. I figure with my rig being lighter by 500 lbs than anything comparable I'm going to go with a 115, save on gas, be easier to pull on the trailer and still get 50 mph out of it.


It is a fine boat for sure. Even the half carbon 21 poles like you would not believe and handles gulf swells and washing machine at the jetties very well.


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

GitFishin said:


> If you think this thread has been all over the board so far, here, hold my beer. I have a Skeeter SX240 and a HB Guide. Selling both and have a all carbon Chittum 21 in rigging due for delivery in a few months. My target fishing areas are inshore out to barrier islands about 10 miles south. I fish alone a lot and don't pole much. I wanted something that was the best all around boat I could get. I wanted a 21 footer that I could go skinny on, handle easily on the trailer and push off a bar if needed. I love the Marquesa but wanted the extra length. Hal's boats have some unique features and stack great features from others onto one rig. The cost wasn't as important as getting what I wanted. I figure with my rig being lighter by 500 lbs than anything comparable I'm going to go with a 115, save on gas, be easier to pull on the trailer and still get 50 mph out of it.


The am


Smackdaddy53 said:


> It is a fine boat for sure. Even the half carbon 21 poles like you would not believe and handles gulf swells and washing machine at the jetties very well.


Half Carbon with a 115 and trailer is $110K. All things considered on all the back and forth on this trail it seems to be the best option; it’s the only boat that will pole as well, get skinny(er), has an awesome live well for family days, and is rated for 5. Other boats suggested all pole crummy (or not at all) and are 10”+.

I recently got a Vantage, and am very happy with it (I could have gotten two aramid 115 Vantages for the price of one half carbon Chittum 21), but it doesn’t compete with a 21 when you don’t factor in price. Also huge that’s it’s rated for 5.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

East Cape Vantage is about as close to a do all boat as I’ve been on. More of a maxi-skiff at 19’2” than a bay boat. Still shallow enough for many of the ponds in the marshes of SE Louisiana but big enough to handle the nastiest chop. Poles pretty darn good for a bigger skiff but best with a trolling motor.


----------



## jddonnelly264 (Feb 14, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> These vs vs threads always end this way. Get your ass in each boat and ride, run and fish it then make a decision. No one cares what is better or why, just buy what you want after running them. The rest is all speculation, talk and opinion.


Well said


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

saltonthefly said:


> Morning! You are doing the best by doing the injections, I will say that in ten years I have only seen three dogs die during treatment. Those infections were bad, and the owners did not attempt to rest the dogs. I always tell my clients, do the best job you can, meaning don't throw the ball, do a 5 k, etc. You can't help it if he jumps on the couch or sees a squirrel, thats just life. But even though your vet is probably phenomenal, it's a CYA to tell you to cage and not get HR up and all that stuff. I would just say again, do your best and he will be fine


Cool! I’m a veterinarian as well but not a GP…only veterinary surgery. Let me know if you have any more Chittum questions. I cannot think of another boat that I would own after having mine for around three years or so.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

GitFishin said:


> If you think this thread has been all over the board so far, here, hold my beer. I have a Skeeter SX240 and a HB Guide. Selling both and have a all carbon Chittum 21 in rigging due for delivery in a few months. My target fishing areas are inshore out to barrier islands about 10 miles south. I fish alone a lot and don't pole much. I wanted something that was the best all around boat I could get. I wanted a 21 footer that I could go skinny on, handle easily on the trailer and push off a bar if needed. I love the Marquesa but wanted the extra length. Hal's boats have some unique features and stack great features from others onto one rig. The cost wasn't as important as getting what I wanted. I figure with my rig being lighter by 500 lbs than anything comparable I'm going to go with a 115, save on gas, be easier to pull on the trailer and still get 50 mph out of it.


That will be one sweet rig! I’m still amazed that some of the guides down here in South Texas are using the 21 even on the redfish flats! You surely will not be disappointed and congratulations.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

@saltonthefly So, I think it's been established that a skiff won't work to take your entire family out. But let's stick with your original question for a moment. Marquesa or Chittum. I've fished out of both launching out of Slidell and Hope. For fishing, hands down the Chittum wins IMO. In the washing machine water that pops up over there from time to time neither wins. Maybe a Hatteras.  Actually a East Cape Vantage would win here easily. But it sounds like you'll be mostly fishing where I do, out of Cocodrie and those adjacent areas. Much more protected area but of course there are no fish there so there is really no reason to fish there, but it's close and I'm just hard headed so keep trying, but I'd recommend Hope or Slidell for everyone who actually wants to catch fish. Anyway, Chittum would easily win here as well over the Marquesa. BUT, I'm going to throw the East Cape EVO into the mix. I could have afforded to build any boat but chose the EVO as I was able to get exactly what I wanted for tens of thousands less than a not as customized Chittum. I chose the EVOv as I prefer to fish the edge and super shallow just isn't needed. If it was I'd have gone with the EVOx. The EVOv poles like a dream (even though I suck at polling-I'm hoping to fix that this winter), is super quiet, and a sweet, dry ride in the chop. AND if you choose an EVO instead of a Chittum you'll have enough left over to buy a boat that your entire family can ride in, make a mess out of, etc. Two for the price of one.

Oh, and Hi everyone. I've been absent cause Communist Canada wouldn't let me drive down through their country, something about me spreading the plague or something- cowards. Anyway, come October I'm putting the truck on a barge to Washington and I'll fly there, pick it up and head to LA. See you all in the fall and winter and spring. Hope my boat isn't too mad at me.


----------



## JNyz (Jan 3, 2021)

What is the cost difference and build time between the Marquesa and Chittum?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

JNyz said:


> What is the cost difference and build time between the Marquesa and Chittum?


Probably not much. $5000 I'd guess, probably not like $2K.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Jason M said:


> Probably not much. $5000 I'd guess, probably not like $2K.


...and that would be how much? I mean if Mavericks are going for $90K, what is a Marquesa and a Chitum going for these days?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

RollTide1000 said:


> The am
> 
> 
> Half Carbon with a 115 and trailer is $110K. All things considered on all the back and forth on this trail it seems to be the best option; it’s the only boat that will pole as well, get skinny(er), has an awesome live well for family days, and is rated for 5. Other boats suggested all pole crummy (or not at all) and are 10”+.
> ...


Wow. My first two houses cost less than that!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Half Shell said:


> ...and that would be how much? I mean if Mavericks are going for $90K, what is a Marquesa and a Chitum going for these days?


I honestly don't know. Probably right around that same price. I can only tell you what I paid for mine but that was pre-pandemic.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

I had a quote for $77k for a marquesa with GPS, power-pole, trolling motor, trailer, 115 Merc, and a few other odds n ends late last year before I ordered my Egret.


----------



## BLS FL (Apr 19, 2017)

saltonthefly said:


> I know this has probably been beaten to death but hear me out, lol. I live in South LA and last few years have gotten into fly fishing. My wife has just conceded to let me have a boat. My three kids are 7,5,3. A bay boat is not an option even though it's probably best. I want the skiff first selfishly. So, iv'e been on both these boats but I have to think that I won't be polling to much honestly. Seems like I am talking myself into the Marquesa but would appreciate feedback. Also, I am a vet so I am more than happy to answer any animal questions.....although I don't know how good of one I am soooooo, there is that!
> 
> Jim


I faced this predicament a few years ago. Bought the boat I wanted for fishing and joined Freedom Boat Club. I don’t think I’d ever buy a pontoon boat but they sure are nice when I’m hauling my kids (7,5, and 2) and all their stuff to the sandbar. Plenty of room for another family to hop on and join us too. It’s not a cheap solution but cheaper than owning and storing a second boat.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Goose said:


> I had a quote for $77k for a marquesa with GPS, power-pole, trolling motor, trailer, 115 Merc, and a few other odds n ends late last year before I ordered my Egret.


I think the Chittum rigged like that is over 100k, I just saw a used one for 95K


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

SC on the FLY said:


> I think the Chittum rigged like that is over 100k, I just saw a used one for 95K


Yeah. My guess is that Marquesa is $10k higher this year


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

I have a quote for the marquesa this year, base is 63, they aren’t adding in options until later in build because of availability and fluctuating prices 

I got qu on full carbon fiber chittum 18/21 and they were 135/150 respectively

both builds minimum 18 months out


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

saltonthefly said:


> I have a quote for the marquesa this year, base is 63


That's before the engine and trailer, right?


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

ebr said:


> That's before the engine and trailer, right?


Trailer and engine included in that quote 😂


----------



## JNyz (Jan 3, 2021)

March 2021 Marquesa base was 58k with Yamaha 90 and trailer. Aug 1 3021 it was 60k base with an estimated 15 month build date. It’s moving ^^^^^.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Dang! With prices like that, it seems my 18' Floyd 10wt or the New 17'10" Floyd 8wt MSRP ought to be going up soon. Makes mine worth a whole lot more than the price I paid for it. 😁 The New Floyd 8wt drafts 6" and will sneak up on just as many fish as quietly as these others. Built solid as a rock with an excellent dry ride, yet is very light and easy to pole. Carves tight turns like a surfboard and is very fun to drive!

The new Floyd 8wt


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

The day I pay $135K for an 18' skiff is the day I lift it onto the bow of my 70' Bayliss.


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Dang! With prices like that, it seems my 18' Floyd 10wt or the New 17'10" Floyd 8wt MSRP ought to be going up soon. Makes mine worth a whole lot more than the price I paid for it. 😁 The New Floyd 8wt drafts 6" and will sneak up on just as many fish as quietly as these others. Built solid as a rock with an excellent dry ride, yet is very light and easy to pole. Carves tight turns like a surfboard and is very fun to drive!
> 
> The new Floyd 8wt
> 
> ...


Seeing that water makes me sad as always to live in Louisiana


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

saltonthefly said:


> Seeing that water makes me sad as always to live in Louisiana


I know what you mean. I used to live in The Keys before moving to SC. I miss that gin-clear water down there. The fishing is good in the SC Low Country, but the water looks like chocolate milk compared to The Keys waters. I've heard great fishing stories from Louisiana too though. A trip to your area is on my bucket list as well!


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> I know what you mean. I used to live in The Keys before moving to SC. I miss that gin-clear water down there. The fishing is good in the SC Low Country, but the water looks like chocolate milk compared to The Keys waters. I've heard great fishing stories from Louisiana too though. A trip to your area is on my bucket list as well!
> [/QUOTE
> The redfish here whether the ponds or marsh are just stupid. They will eat a flip flop. I fished last summer in the keys and found out I wasn’t that good, the redfish were spoiling me 😂
> If you come here Venice is good as well as hopedale. But the really big fish and the funnest I’ve done so far has been at the chandeliers


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

saltonthefly said:


> Seeing that water makes me sad as always to live in Louisiana


We may almost never see water that pretty or clear, but they never see Redfish as big as ours. Worth the trade me thinks. ;-)


----------



## saltonthefly (6 mo ago)

new2theflats said:


> We may almost never see water that pretty or clear, but they never see Redfish as big as ours. Worth the trade me thinks. ;-)


Oh absolutely; LA is the saltwater destination for big reds. Big…..and dumb 😂


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Have you looked into the Tarpon Boatworks skiff/bay boat? I saw a video about it the other day, it's a cross between a flats skiff and a bay boat, looks nice and has cool hull design.









Tarpon Boat Works







www.tarponboatworks.com


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

saltonthefly said:


> Seeing that water makes me sad as always to live in Louisiana


I was thinking it looked a little murky...  That's the dock at Lorelei though so gets stirred up.


----------



## Skiffed (May 11, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> Have you looked into the Tarpon Boatworks skiff/bay boat? I saw a video about it the other day, it's a cross between a flats skiff and a bay boat, looks nice and has cool hull design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also talked to these guys before building my Vengeance. Seems like a great boat and good people to deal with.


----------



## emilio19 (6 mo ago)

Marquesa just for the price


----------

